# Lieferzeiten 2005



## Mira (16. September 2004)

Aaaargh, ist ja der Wahnsinn!
Ist das normal, daß die neuen Rahmen (ETS-X90) erst im April ausgeliefert werden?

Bis das Ding fahrfertig ist, ist die Saison doch schon wieder halb vorbei.
Warum dauert das sooo lange - bis Februar hätte ich spätestens vermutet...??

Und es werden tatsächlich nur 10 Rahmen in 16,5 Zoll ausgeliefert (ich kanns ja gar nich glauben...)?


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2004)

Hallo!
Tja, so ist das. Die Stückzahlen bewegen wohl sich je nach Modell bei 50 Stück weltweit. Da sind 10 Stück schon eine ordentliche Stückzahl. Dafür hast du danach allerdings ein bannig seltenes Exemplar. Da lohnt sich das warten auf jeden Fall  

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2004)

bei Rocky ist dies normal so lange zu warten, kann teils auch Mai werden 
hab das schon 2 x selbst durchgemacht, September bestellt und April - Mai bekommen 


die vorfreude ist meist die schönste freude


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> die vorfreude ist meist die schönste freude



Nöö, ich find haben schöner 

Da geh doch gleich mal in den Keller und streichle mein Vertex Ltd. von 97. War einer von 50 und ist heute mit Sicherheit noch seltener


----------



## Phil Claus (17. September 2004)

Hi Mira,

das ETS X 90 ist nicht nur mit einem komplett neuen Carbonhinterbau versehen, sondern hat ebenso ein komplett neues Tubing, d.h. einen neuen Werkstoff für die ETS X Reihe. Hierdurch erklärt sich die limitierte Verfügbarkeit des Top Modells, welches erst ab Mai 2005 erhältlich sein wird, but it is a masterpiece and worthwhile waiting for it.


----------

